
Thinking about CSV - r0muald
https://blog.datacite.org/thinking-about-csv/
======
dedalus
[http://www.creativyst.com/Doc/Articles/CSV/CSV01.htm](http://www.creativyst.com/Doc/Articles/CSV/CSV01.htm)
shows all the problems associated with CSV which looks deceptively simple

